
Show HN: Near native C++ speeds with barcode scanning with WebAssembly - chkuendig
https://websdk.scandit.com/
======
chkuendig
Disclosure: I work for Scandit.

This is a project we have been working on for a while and just launched. Feel
free to ask me anything regarding barcode scanning or porting large and
optimized C++ code-bases to webassembly.

[Edit] Here's the NPM package if you want to try this out yourself:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/scandit-
sdk](https://www.npmjs.com/package/scandit-sdk)

~~~
tuananh
can you do a blog post about the porting process?

------
xchip
Nice! You might want to check mines, in javascript and with pretty
pictures/animations

[https://github.com/aguaviva/ArtificialIntelligence](https://github.com/aguaviva/ArtificialIntelligence)

------
taf2
Mobile safari 11 doesn’t appear to work

